# Microchipping,what are your thoughts?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I had Uno microchipped around 7 months at a local pet expo, never any issues or swelling on site. He's not a type of dog to ever wander off, but it gives me an extra peace of mind just in case, as a backup to a name tag and a tattoo. 
Anyways, there's a microchip clinic tomorrow and I want to take Indy, my parents dachshund to get chipped. He's a bit of a houdini and has slipped out couple times after someone left the door open. He always wear a collar with ID, but I feel like a chip would make me feel little better in case he ever gets lost. I know it's not a guarantee against people that steal animals, but still. 

I've heard mixed reviews, of course there's the bad( tumor at injection site, chip migrating to organs or getting lost), but I feel like the benefits outweigh the risks in this case. 

How do you feel about it?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I think they are extremely beneficial. I have never heard of any bad things happening to a microchip. I've never even had a vet inform me of the risks. Is it common?

All my 3 are done and all the dogs that follow them will have microchips. Even though my dogs aren't the type to run away, it still makes me feel better. I've never had any issues with their chips. They do migrate somewhat but its just from shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Well...working at a shelter and microchipping thousands of animals, we haven't had any issues, or had anyone calling us about issues with the microchip. My boss has a cat whos chip migrated into her arm, but it doesn't bother her its just in a weird spot lol I'll always chip my pets.

Although, it is incredibly frustrating when we get in stray animals that ARE chipped, but the owner never bothered to update their contact information, or they just didn't put any information with the chip at all :/


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Although, it is incredibly frustrating when we get in stray animals that ARE chipped, but the owner never bothered to update their contact information, or they just didn't put any information with the chip at all :/


When I had Uno chipped, I filled out my contact form and they entered all the info in the system for me, everything was only $15 and they never mentioned having him registered though AVID, there is an update form on animal control site which offers the low cost chipping.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Both of mine are microchipped and all future dogs will be too. I think it is an extra measure of security for me.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> When I had Uno chipped, I filled out my contact form and they entered all the info in the system for me, everything was only $15 and they never mentioned having him registered though AVID, there is an update form on animal control site which offers the low cost chipping.


We enter all the info for adopters here too. I always wonder where these people are going to get their pets chipped that aren't inputting the information for them?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

There are some extremely ANTI microchip people out there and I was planning on researching it more in depth before my new pup comes. They are adamant about it causing tumors, cancer, migrating, and all kinds of stuff. The problem is that it is hard to find real scientific evidence or studies. You have the websites devoted to bashing the chips and them saying that every chip is causing cancer, and then you have the chip makers saying that compared to the sheer number of animals that have chips in them, there are almost no cases of cancer. 

I've actually had all my dogs since Chelsy have chips put in them and never had a problem. I had a dog lost once as a teenager and I never want to experience that again. Having your dog go missing and never knowing what has happened to them is a horrible feeling. I couldn't imagine living through that with Rocky or Shade. They are both registered lifetime with AKC CAR and I can update it online at anytime with new phone numbers or add new people to my list of contacts. 


Implanted Microchips Cause Cancer | Dogs Naturally Magazine
chipmenot-bulkin


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I never micro-chipped my last dog, but this time, with Mateo, I did. Not that he would roam, or even leave my sight when we are out and about...

It just felt like an added sense of security, for my peace of mind. This is NYC, after all. Things happen.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I have all my dogs chipped, although Jersey is the only one we had to get done, Nero the shelter did and Ripley was already chipped when she hit the shelter, we just had to update it. From everything I read the risk is very minimal.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I think cancer is very rare. Migrating to somewhere they don't scan I think is more common, I would just ask your vet to scan at each visit, make sure it's where it's supposed to be.

My biggest issue is that the needle is huge, I'd feel terrible having it done while my dog is awake, but I'm a baby.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

My 3 are chipped. When PJ had an injury it was interesting to see the chip on the x-ray exactly where it was supposed to be. As with anything a mistake can be made or there can be a serious reaction. I wouldn't hesitate to have another dog chipped.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Any time you put anything under your skin you risk cancer. That's what my favorite vet told me, but I feel that the benefits highly outweigh the risks though.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i know there is no real reason for this but i refuse to EVER micro chip any of my pets. i dont like them, never will and will never get them done ,would rather tattoo


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

xchairity_casex said:


> i know there is no real reason for this but i refuse to EVER micro chip any of my pets. i dont like them, never will and will never get them done ,would rather tattoo


Tattoo's unfortunately tend to fade and wear. I microchip each and every one of our puppies prior to leaving us. They are all registered in MY name until contracts have been fulfilled, that way I am the first person contacted if the pet is ever picked up running at large or lost (both are no no's in our contract). Once the client has provided me with a spay/neuter agreement I immediately transfer all info into the clients name but keep myself as an emergency contact number.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the input, I know my family and I would be completely devastated if he went missing and I would blame myself for not taking an extra precautionary measure to keep him safe.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I prefer to tattoo as well. Tess has had three chips in and they keep dissapearing. Maybe because her skin is so thin or something. Bishop and Willow have them and haven't moved.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We tattoo and haven't had a problem.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, 3 chips!! I'm not sure I could keep putting them in if that were my dog!

Here in Australia, it's a legal requirement. All dogs MUST be microchipped. I'm not sure if our JRT is (my stepdaughter had him long before I was in the picture, he's 11 now). Dobby was microchipped when he was left at the pound. No idea if there was contact information on there with it or not.

I think if I were to ever again get a dog that wasn't microchipped already, I would do some serious research first. I had my corgi back in the states done when she was a puppy, and she hasn't had any problems whatsoever, but she did yelp when they stuck her with the gigantic needle! And she's pretty tough...


----------



## ClicketySnap (Jun 18, 2012)

I know with smaller dogs especially (I have a 9 pound Chipin) a lot of vets prefer that the dog be microchipped while they are under anaesthesia for neuter/spay surgery so that they won't be traumatized by the big needle. That's what my vets did at my request. I knew that I wanted to get him microchipped because it is pretty common in my area for people to take the city registration tags off of dogs in order to make their dogs that are considered too dangerous to be registered, "registered". the microchip is a security on so many levels because my dog frequently escapes the back yard (he never goes much farther than to visit the dog across the alley, then waits at the front door to be let back in) and my back yard backs up to a fairly busy street where the fence is only thigh-high. It wouldn't be difficult at all to reach over, scoop up my Jax, and zoom off with him into the sunset. I feel better knowing that I can notify vets and rescues about the microchip and have him returned to me at some point. 

I did a lot of research and asked a lot of vets about how common the injection-site tumors are, and all of the vets I spoke to say that they haven't seen one of those in their practice so far in the duration of their careers. That made me feel a lot better about it.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Um, personally if my dog could get out of the yard he would NEVER ever be out there alone! Esp not backing a busy road!!

Tattoos are better IMO. Not everyone knows about a microchip and might assume a dog at large is homeless. A tattoo is more of a permanent sign that the dog does in fact have an owner. Plus I have some myself so I am not too concerned with safety.. not controversial at all.


----------



## hypers987 (Jun 17, 2012)

Both my dogs are microchipped. Violet (doxie) came with one since when rescued her from a shelter. I had Kale (Husky) chipped since the breed are well-known runners. Thankfully it's never had to be scanned :thumb:


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

People don't seem to understand microchips around here. When Boone got lost back a few months ago. I mentioned to someone he was chipped and they replied "well then can't you track him?" Its not a GPS, lol. Not the first time either, plus people actually need to be around a vet to get the dog scanned and some places here are 4 - 5 hours from a vet. Most won't bother if they even know what a microchip is. Then there is the fact that they'd actually have to get close to my dogs...

Drifter was chipped 3 times. The first one fell out, the second migrated and we couldn't find it and the third stayed put pretty much though it ended up in his shoulder area.

I think it all depends on your homestead. Personally, here, I feel it is a waste of money. In Ontario I felt if I didn't get it done I was a horrible dog owner, and most if not everyone knew what microchipping was and the first thing to do was have the animal scanned. I think Tattooing would be much better and won't be chipping my future dogs.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

I would never hesitate to microchip. All our dogs are and we generally get the vet to check the chip once a year when we go for a checkup. I've only ever come across http://www.aipvet.it/APIVMeetings/2003_ATTI_APIV/vascellarireprint2003.PDF and hearsay when looking into the risks. The gains far outweigh the risk in my opinion.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> I think cancer is very rare. Migrating to somewhere they don't scan I think is more common, I would just ask your vet to scan at each visit, make sure it's where it's supposed to be.
> 
> *My biggest issue is that the needle is huge, I'd feel terrible having it done while my dog is awake, but I'm a baby*.


I was worried about that when I had Buster chipped since he is a toy breed. He only weighed about 5 lbs when I had him done and had no body fat at all. When he has gotten shots he screams so I was very anxious about the chipping. He didn't even flinch! I think if the person doing it is good with a needle there are no issues. I had Lola done at the time she was spayed so she was not awake for hers.

As an added measure they both have tags with my phone number. Well Lola's fell off and got lost but I ordered a new one last night. I live in a semi rural area where not everyone would think they might be chipped. I like having the microchip in case someone should find them and decide they are really cute and they will just keep them! If they take them to a vet I will get my baby back.

As an aside my boss won't get her dog microchipped because she thinks it is like the mark of the beast in the Bible. Nope I am not making that up.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> As an aside my boss won't get her dog microchipped because she thinks it is like the mark of the beast in the Bible. Nope I am not making that up.


lol, ironically my mom thinks the same thing, my dad doesn't care, so I will go through with it. I just ordered him a boomerang slider tag since he's managed to lose couple o-ring tags since being here, you can never be too careful with these wiener dogs.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

All of ours are microchipped. I don't think it will ever need to be used, but it does give me piece of mind. Never had a problem with any of them as far as the injection sites or anything.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

With tattooing...what is the tattoo exactly? A random number? If so, your dog ends up in the shelter or a vet, is there some tattoo database they can go to or something, how do they find you?

And vets are not the only ones who scan for chips, pretty much all shelters do to, so unless the person who finds your dog decides to keep him your dog should get scanned.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Dude has been chipped for a year and his is still in between his shoulder blades. I put it off for a long time because I wanted to see if there were negative consequences that showed up later from chipping once it became a popular thing to do but I had to chip him for our neighborhood and it doesn't bother me.

Buck isn't chipped yet but I do plan on having him chipped.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Maxy24 said:


> With tattooing...what is the tattoo exactly? A random number? If so, your dog ends up in the shelter or a vet, is there some tattoo database they can go to or something, how do they find you?
> 
> And vets are not the only ones who scan for chips, pretty much all shelters do to, so unless the person who finds your dog decides to keep him your dog should get scanned.


I am too wondering about the tattooing. The most I know about tattooing is in rabbits for identification which would be nothing like a lost dog. 

I'm not against chipping, I just don't do it. I don't see a point. My dogs are never with out me and they are not runners. They stay where I can see them off lead and they don't take off after things.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

All of mine are microchipped and that's the way they came to me. My cat Mo did get an abscess at the injection site and I don't know if the chip is even still in there. 

Does anyone know how to update AVID information? It's changed ownership a few times and when I've tried to update Tanis I couldn't find where to do that. I called a number for them but it went nowhere. That's probably the main reason that animals show up at the shelter with old information. It's not that the owners wouldn't bother but couldn't figure out how to update it.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Both of mine are chipped. Scotty's migrated to his "collar bone" and is a pita to find, but if you "pull" the skin you can feel it. Blaise's has never moved. I decided to do chips because I worry. Dogs can get a "wild hair" and do something that you thought for certain they wouldn't ever do. I thought for certain that Dal, our old golden, would never even think about leaving my side when out (hadn't in over 14 yrs), but he did. Just walked off in Petsmart one day to go check out some guiane (sp?) pigs that were whistling. I swear critters just love to surprise/scare us.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Well, just got it done, poor Indy got a bit traumatized mostly because it was a very noisy event with loud music and a lot of people. But now I have a concern. Uno was chipped through AVID, one time fee and I can update his info online if needed. This chip is Home Again, it was only $10, but they also gave me a registration paper that I need to send in which is asking for a $17 a year fee. I asked the tech that did the chip if there are additional fees and she said that he's already registered but if I want additional services, I can pay the yearly fee. 
Any insight into this?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Here in Canada the Canadian Kennel Club Tattoo is a series of numbers and letters that identifies each individual breeder. For example mine is 5M3 so all my tattoos will start with these three digits. It is then followed by a letter that corresponds with the year of birth, lets say this year is the letter S, then the last number is the number of puppy born that year. 

So 5M3 S01 would be the tattoo for the first puppy born. 

Only registered puppies can be traced by tattoo's. Any person can tattoo a dog and no there is no database to check to find the owner. Also most tattoos are done in the ear of a dog, this can be cropped off in my breed or tattoos can be changed. To me they just arent good enough so thats why I stick with a microchip.



Maxy24 said:


> With tattooing...what is the tattoo exactly? A random number? If so, your dog ends up in the shelter or a vet, is there some tattoo database they can go to or something, how do they find you?
> 
> And vets are not the only ones who scan for chips, pretty much all shelters do to, so unless the person who finds your dog decides to keep him your dog should get scanned.


----------



## ClicketySnap (Jun 18, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> Well, just got it done, poor Indy got a bit traumatized mostly because it was a very noisy event with loud music and a lot of people. But now I have a concern. Uno was chipped through AVID, one time fee and I can update his info online if needed. This chip is Home Again, it was only $10, but they also gave me a registration paper that I need to send in which is asking for a $17 a year fee. I asked the tech that did the chip if there are additional fees and she said that he's already registered but if I want additional services, I can pay the yearly fee.
> Any insight into this?


my vet explained something similar to this to me as well. they only put basic information (one-line address, phone number, owner name) on the registration that comes with the chip. if you want to add any extra information (medical alerts, extended address, emergency contacts, extra contacts, etc.) you need to fill out the extra registration form and pay a yearly fee. I don't think that my dog has the same chip but what you said sounded very similar to what my vet explained to me. I have opted to not fill out the extra registration at this point because the basic stuff is good enough at this point in time.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> Well, just got it done, poor Indy got a bit traumatized mostly because it was a very noisy event with loud music and a lot of people. But now I have a concern. Uno was chipped through AVID, one time fee and I can update his info online if needed. This chip is Home Again, it was only $10, but they also gave me a registration paper that I need to send in which is asking for a $17 a year fee. I asked the tech that did the chip if there are additional fees and she said that he's already registered but if I want additional services, I can pay the yearly fee.
> Any insight into this?


Mikey has Avid and the other 2 have home again. I've never had to pay any additional fees. They do have an extra service that you can pay for but I just update their info from time to time. No worries.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> Well, just got it done, poor Indy got a bit traumatized mostly because it was a very noisy event with loud music and a lot of people. But now I have a concern. Uno was chipped through AVID, one time fee and I can update his info online if needed. This chip is Home Again, it was only $10, but they also gave me a registration paper that I need to send in which is asking for a $17 a year fee. I asked the tech that did the chip if there are additional fees and she said that he's already registered but if I want additional services, I can pay the yearly fee.
> Any insight into this?


Chelsy had Home Again and Shade had some other company that I didn't know. I just transferred them both to AKC Car like Rocky for a one time fee and then it is lifetime. You input their chip number and they will send you a new metal tag ID tag with the chip number printed on it that alerts people to the fact that they are chipped and who to contact. It's a lifetime data base that I can update whenever I want and add plenty of contact numbers. You can add their photo, vet info, and all kinds of stuff to the data base. I've been happy with it so far.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

twoisplenty said:


> Here in Canada the Canadian Kennel Club Tattoo is a series of numbers and letters that identifies each individual breeder. For example mine is 5M3 so all my tattoos will start with these three digits. It is then followed by a letter that corresponds with the year of birth, lets say this year is the letter S, then the last number is the number of puppy born that year.
> 
> So 5M3 S01 would be the tattoo for the first puppy born.
> 
> Only registered puppies can be traced by tattoo's. Any person can tattoo a dog and no there is no database to check to find the owner. Also most tattoos are done in the ear of a dog, this can be cropped off in my breed or tattoos can be changed. To me they just arent good enough so thats why I stick with a microchip.


What about cats? Our two cats are tattooed and their number is registrable with the city, so that if they do go missing, the tattoo number in the ear is bound with my name/address in their computer system.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Both my dog & cat are chipped. Living in hurricane country, I just felt it was an added measure of safety, especially after all the animals that were lost during Katrina. 
Not that it would ever enter my head to leave my two behind, but just as a precaution incase something unforeseen happens.
They have AVID ID's. I just sent in the form with the lifetime fee and that was it, no yearly charges. It included alternative emergency contacts and extra info such as identifying marks on the animal. Changing a phone number last month on their registrations cost me $6.00 and the rep at AVID did call me to confirm it had been done.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Maddie is chipped, Moose isn't. It will probably stay that way for a bit. Maddie came from the shelter, but I received no info on who the chip is through or even her number (When I took her in to have her surgery I had the vet scan it, so now I have the number at least) Moose, I will probably get chipped when I get the money to take both dogs in and have hips and elbows scanned. My mini stallion is chipped, with all the info in my name, so if his current owners violate contract in any way I'll have a way other then the contract to prove that he is mine. He is way to good of a boy to ever be somewhere that doesn't deserve him!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> lol, ironically my mom thinks the same thing, my dad doesn't care, so I will go through with it. I just ordered him a boomerang slider tag since he's managed to lose couple o-ring tags since being here, you can never be too careful with these wiener dogs.


Love these Boomerang tags. Both my girls have them and they are both microchipped, the cat too.
I have had the chips checked regularly to be sure they are in the area that I last knew of. Patches's did migrate a little, but has been in that spot for a few years now. Would like to take Em in and weigh her and have her chip checked again sometime soon.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't have the choice with Snorkels because the rescue did it right before I walked out of the pet store with her but I wouldn't ever do it to her again. She screamed bloody murder when they did it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Both my dog & cat are chipped. Living in hurricane country, I just felt it was an added measure of safety, especially after all the animals that were lost during Katrina.


well, you have a point. Not only a natural disaster, but something like a car wreck. Sometimes dogs will run off in an accident. I know we may THINK we will never lose them, but there are always things beyond our control.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

mine has the number of the beast!!!!! 

never had a problem with it, it was visible for about a day, now i've not had it scanned in a year i'm not even sure if it's on his neck still :lol:


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

In Austria it is a legal requirement to have dogs and cats chipped and i've never heard of anyone having problems with the chip.
My dogs chip migrated from the neck to his shoulder where it stays now. Also he was still a puppy when he got microchipped and it didn't hurt him more than the vaccinations.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

All of mine are chipped, one of the chips has moved to the side, and another one is a knot on his back. Thought it was some kind of bite or something. Vet said it was scar tissue? The others are normal. I would chip all of my animals. 
I went on a call to a vets office, they had scanned an animal brought in and found the animal was reported stolen. So, the chips serve a a good purpose. If a animal gets lost its easy to scan them and find owners.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

My dogs are all chipped and we've never had any problems when getting it done or afterwards. I've never had them scanned so I don't know if the chips are still in the space place... luckily my dogs aren't the type to roam, nor have they ever been given the chance too. But accidents happen so I think I'll always have my dogs microchipped. My cats aren't, maybe they should be, but they've never been outside in their 13-14 years.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am taking both of mine on vacation with me this year so the chip is extra peace of mind. They will both have their tags with my number but you can never be too careful. I also like the chips in case someone steals one of my pups. If they take them to a vet and they get scanned I would get them back.


----------

